# Calcium and Prozac



## wendym (Aug 11, 2002)

I'd like to try calcium for my IBS symptoms but am wondering if it would interfere with the Prozac. I've heard it can affect the absorption of certain drugs. Does anyone know?Thanks.


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

I've been on Prozac for about 10 years. There is nothing that I have ever taken that has ever affected the absorption of Prozac. You have to keep in mind that Prozac has a half life of about 45 days. It would take a long time for you to notice a drop off in blood level of Prozac. Just to be safe, I would take the calcium at a different time of day than the Prozac.Steven


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

7-9 days. http://fpnotebook.com/PSY181.htm Where did you find 45 days? It does indeed have the longest half-life of the SSRI's, by far. Handy when it comes time for discontinuation, bad for elderly persons.Slacker


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

Straight from the mouth of my psychiatrist


----------

